# gh aches



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

currently running gh at 5iu a day with tren, test and 25mg T3 but after 5 weeks the aches are getting pretty severe is this likely to ease with time or would i be best dropping the dose slightly?

cheers


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

what aches mate?

In the wrists? all over etc? stiff joints?

You could drop the dose and work backup to a comfortable dosage but In my experience most ppl can go straight onto 4iu's with the chinese stuff, of course pharma grade GH would have most in pain on that dose....from what Ive heard.

There are some that unfortunately don't get on with GH and only small doses can be painful.

Id run it 5on 2 off aswell instead of 5iu's straight 24/7 (if indeed you are a nice 2 days off can be very beneficial.

Ive also heard from someone very respected on GH know-how that by doubling the bact water dosage can reduce sides, I mentioned this in another thread but not many picked up on it, it really works, reconstitute with 2ml instead of 1ml of water, so if you've got a 10iu's vial then 1ml of water would equal 5iu's - 2 units to 1iu...if you follow?


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

mainly my hands, can only just hold my bloody toothbrush first thing in the morning..!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Andy1972 said:


> mainly my hands, can only just hold my bloody toothbrush first thing in the morning..!


I gety stiff knuckles around 5iu's a day.

Go back down to maybe 2iu's mate and it will subside, might take a week or two, then gently higher the dose back up slowly, if you feel the same sides coming on, see how long it lasts, it might be you can only run so much.

You could also try adding in more BW to lower the concentration as I said also.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Are you shooting it IM or Sub q?

Switch to IM if your not already, it makes a difference, (no idea why), better for gains too.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Are you shooting it IM or Sub q?
> 
> Switch to IM if your not already, it makes a difference, (no idea why), better for gains too.


I can vouch for that too. IM way better for minimal side and maximal gains.

J


----------



## nero2 (Dec 12, 2007)

5iu is f*cking too much if the HGH is a strong brand!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nero2 said:


> 5iu is f*cking too much if the HGH is a strong brand!


Why is it to much?? we all react differently to GH what is to much to one ican be to little to another....

What do you mean by strong brand GH is GH or are you talking about chinese over Pharma??

As allready been said this is a common side effect lower the dose and raise it slowly to your current level.


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

at the moment sub q on non training day and IM with slin after workouts, the pins and needles ease as the day go's on but its bloody murder whwn i wake.

thanks all


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Andy1972 said:


> at the moment sub q on non training day and IM with slin after workouts, the pins and needles ease as the day go's on but its bloody murder whwn i wake.
> 
> thanks all


soft git, lol


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

tren hasn't kicked in properly yet, i smiled at that last post:tongue10:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

The waking up to pins and needles and dead arms are a royal pain, on the other hand you know you've got kosher stuff mate...lol


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

changed to 10iu hgh and slin mon,wed and fri after training and the aches have eased off


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Andy1972 said:


> changed to 10iu hgh and slin mon,wed and fri after training and the aches have eased off


Excellent,


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Andy1972 said:


> changed to 10iu hgh and slin mon,wed and fri after training and the aches have eased off


and your gains will take off too IMO


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry to hijack the thread but ive been injecting sub-q but fancy giving it a go IM to do this do i still use slin pins and site inject ?

thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, you still use slin pins.


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks Nytol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been using the Mon/Wed/Fri protocol with Slin and GH for the last 3 months after my last cycle which ended with me weighing 219lbs at the moment i weigh 215lbs sitting at 12% BF so in my opinion it is a very good protocol....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I ached terrible on 4iu of the Chineese Generic Blue Tops, almost not tollerable.

I didnt try the IM approach myself............................


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

im using generic, the sides were pretty bad when i increased from 4iu to 5iu but 10iu 3 times a week seems to suit me.

Pscarb have you been using the slin for 3 months, with only using 3 times a week can you stay on longer?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i have and yes mate you can...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have been using the Mon/Wed/Fri protocol with Slin and GH for the last 3 months after my last cycle which ended with me weighing 219lbs at the moment i weigh 215lbs sitting at 12% BF so in my opinion it is a very good protocol....


That is fantastic to be only 4lb down.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't get me wrong mate i am not as full as i was when on cycle and i may be carring a few more pounds in fat but i am still reasnably lean definatly not lost alot...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> don't get me wrong mate i am not as full as i was when on cycle and i may be carring a few more pounds in fat but i am still reasnably lean definatly not lost alot...


I found that Paul, the weight will hold but its easier to get a little podgy lets say, still, best thing around to keep gains after a cycle IMO.

In the past we almost expected to lose half the weight we gained, now we can be fairly confident in keeping id say 80-90%.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

It could be that the best use for GH is for this very reason? (To maintain muscle mass whilst dieting or during PCT?)


----------



## bigtf (Jan 2, 2008)

does gh harm your liver


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bigtf said:


> does gh harm your liver


Start a thread or google it.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

andy ,id be really interested to hear how you get on with this as im starting gh/slin for the first time next week.not sure what to expect but hope im not expecting too much


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

bigtf said:


> does gh harm your liver


No


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GH in low doses can inprove lipid profile for those older chaps like myself.

My girlfriend was using some of my hyge @ 1iu a day and yesterday she said both hands ache and she didnt know what was going on.

I told her to back off on my stash of GH and to go get her own......lol

I told her it would take between one to two weeks for it to be back to normal.

Cant say I am glad her hands hurt but I can say Im glad she wont be using any of my GH anymore.

She then asked me if 1/2 an iu a day will be ok......lol

I told her to wait till the sides go away first


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

should i drop the 25mg t3 now i have introduced slin with the GH

thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Andy1972 said:


> should i drop the 25mg t3 now i have introduced slin with the GH
> 
> thanks


No, keep it in.


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

the gh/slin has more than lived up to my expectations but as usual with tren my appetite is crap and so is my sleep pattern, previous cycles with tren i have stopped seeing gains after around 6/7 weeks but unfortunately i still get the sides..!

was planning

sus 750mg 1-6

tren 300mg 1-7

prop 6-9

but quite fancy extending the cycle with things going so well maybe running the sus for 10 weeks

whats peoples thoughts on adding another compound after 6 weeks to replace the tren.,if i leave the tren in i reckon 8 weeks is the max i can run it for.

cheers


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I would just drop the tren and continue with the test, no need to over complicate things, save a new compound for another cycle.

I am glad it worked out well for you,


----------

